# Emperor Constantine



## Irishcat922 (May 13, 2004)

I recently read a biography of Constantine's life that lead me to believe he was arian, and that he was baptized before his death by the Arian Bishop Eusebius of Nicomedia. Very interesting


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 13, 2004)

Ive heard about that as well. What book did you read?

blade


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 13, 2004)

It was something I found online I'll look it up and get you the web address. It was a very well written history.


----------



## rembrandt (May 13, 2004)

Is it true? Or were they 'ambiguizing' history?


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 14, 2004)

Not sure I'll do some more research and get back to you.
:book:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 14, 2004)

I cant find a specific historical text but I read online if you google for it that Constantine was baptized on his death bed in 337 ad by Eusubius the Arian Bishop.

blade


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 14, 2004)

The web address for that article is
www.roman-emperors.org


----------



## dswatts (May 14, 2004)

Well, being baptized on one's death bed was not uncommon in those days. The commonly held belief was that any sin committed AFTER baptism was not forgiven suposedly, so people delayed baptism until the last possible hour, I guess when they figured they would be through with sin.

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## Ranger (May 17, 2004)

Isn't it in Shepherd of Hermas that implies that you are allowed only one sin after baptism and that was the reason for such deathbed baptisms?


----------

